# 24mm adapter ring



## nonac (Feb 8, 2015)

I discovered today that my Lee Filters 77mm adapter ring will not screw onto my Canon 24mm f/1.4. Neither will my 77mm B&W circular polarizer. Both work fine on my 24-105 and 70-200 and thread in quickly and easily. Has anyone else had this issue with the 24mm? I guess I need to send it in to Canon because I sure don't want to force something that could lead to greater problems. The lens is still under warranty and it's never been dropped.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2015)

It likely has a damaged or mis-formed lead-in thread. Look at it with a magnifier if you have one, you should be able to see what the issue is. Its also possible that the front thread is out of round, and binds. I have a special took that fixes that issue, but whenever I've needed it was when the lens thread was obviously damaged from a drop or knock.


----------



## nonac (Feb 8, 2015)

I found the problem this morning. Apparently the ring was just slightly out of round (about .003") as I checked it with dial calipers. I have since corrected that little dip and all is now fine with a couple well placed taps with a mallet on the thread with the end of a dowel rod and it's now working great.


----------

